# Baycox schedule



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So I'm going to be using baycox this year on all the kids.

Cocci is a big deal here and I've had serious problems with it in the past.

I was looking and it appears that the kids should be treated every 21 days? One dose, every 21 days, at 1cc per 5 pounds of weight?

Is this right? 

So when I sell kids at 2-3 months of age they'll have gotten a couple treatments. How many treatments are you supposed to give? I mean every 21 days until how old?

I was also reading that its not a bad idea to give does who just kidded a 1cc per 15 pounds of weight baycox treatment? Under dosing seems contrary to what I know about treating parasites.

Advice?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Never dosed an adult with it, but I do 1cc per 5lbs for the kids, of the 5% concentration. Starting at 21 days old, every 21 days from there until well grown (that is open to interpretation). I personally only dose them until they are 5 months.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not sure of exact way to do it , but for last two years we give first dose at 3-4 weeks then follow up in ten days and haven't had issue in last two years. 

Of course they are starting to eat grain between 4-6 weeks and we get grain with coccidiosis prevent mixed in so we never have treated again because by then what they eat in grain is enough preventative for our area.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm also not much help. I have never used it for does that have just kidded. 

I dose all kids at 3-4 weeks old and I just use it once. Someone had explained to me that it works differently than other coccidiastats and doesn't require a repeat. I can't verify that. But like above, my kids are on a grower pellet with coccidiastat.

Depending on the stress of weaning, or if I am selling breeding quality kids off the farm, I may give a 2nd dose around 14 weeks. But generally I avoid it because my top concern is meat withdrawal time not being established and so I maintain at least 3 months after Toltrazuril before slaughter.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Basically because Baycox works different, repeat treatments are not necessary for preventive per web sight statement ..treat once at 3 weeks for preventive and a booster in 10 days for treatment...however there are times further treatment maybe needed...such as a long run of wet weather or stressors...at this point I would only redose when fecal calls for it...my fear with dosing every 21 days is we will make this a resistant medication...take a few minutes and read how it works to help you best plan out your treatment plan....with being a more humid wet area, you may need to be more proactive then we do here in Texas...



> Toltrazuril (Compare to the active ingredients of Baycox 5%¨) is the result of research efforts to help treat EPM. Thanks to its characteristics, it represents a new standard in coccidiosis control in Race Horses, Racing Camels, Pigeons, Greyhounds / Dogs & Alpacas.
> 
> Toltrazuril (Compare to the active ingredients of Baycox 5%¨) belongs to the chemical group of symmetric triazinons and is not chemically related to any other anticoccidial drug currently used in veterinary medicine. This is a 5% solution.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Its unseasonably dry right now but normally it rains daily.

But shoots. I'm not going to run fecals on so many kids every 21 days. I have had some serious issues with cocci which both makes me want to over treat, but also makes me afraid of over treating due to resistance. Ugh.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I can tell you that one treatment doesn't work for prevention in Oregon. I suspect that they are not talking about treating as each new outbreak occurs but rather, not to repeat for 5 days like other treatments. You give it once _each time._


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a doe that just started having diahria and I just gave her the first dose of baycox. How many days do I do it for?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

According to my understanding, it's a one time treatment.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

sokoservices said:


> I have a doe that just started having diahria and I just gave her the first dose of baycox. How many days do I do it for?


1 days, repeat again in 10 days. But are you sure it's coccidiosis causing the scours? How old is this doe?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I dose every 21 days until 4 months of age(or later if they need it) at 1 cc per 5 lbs.


----------

